# reborn dolls



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello there KPer's. I'm betting some of you do reborn dolls. I'm looking to connect with doll makers who are willing to help someone just getting into the craft. I will not be selling dolls- so will not become competition (if that is a concern.) This is something I want to do "for me." I'd also love to see your work, hear your hints and stories (good and bad.) Thanks, and hope to read you soon!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope you have some response, as I too thought about doing Reborn dolls.

Spent a fortune on dolls, paints etc and don't know where to start.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

bunnysbaby said:


> I hope you have some response, as I too thought about doing Reborn dolls.
> 
> Spent a fortune on dolls, paints etc and don't know where to start.


Well my dear- perhaps we can start a "newbies to reborning" group! I have a large collection of dolls I want to practice on, before I invest in nice sculpts. I also have a ton of baby clothes. Have watched a number of youtube video's, as well as Bountiful Babies video tutorials. I think I'm ready to start, but don't have the paints yet. Looking to hear others recommendations for paint sources.Thinking I definitely want to use Genesis paints. What do you have?


----------



## quiltqueen (Aug 4, 2013)

What are reborn dolls? I've never heard of them, but am intrigued.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

I really want to learn that too but haven't had much luck so anxious to hear from others


----------



## grannybradford (Jan 31, 2013)

I started making dolls but Im not sure what reborn dolls are


----------



## squidgy69 (Feb 5, 2013)

quiltqueen said:


> What are reborn dolls? I've never heard of them, but am intrigued.


hiya reborn babies are blank kits that you buy and then paint them, give them hair and make them as lifelike as possible, very expensive to get into initially, all depending on what you go for but initial outlay can range from $150-300, you can get starter kits from people on ebay, type in reborn starter kits, if you use heat set paints then you need a separate oven to bake the babies in and a baby can take up to 6 weeks to make, if you go onto ebay and type in reborn you will see a vast range of items to do with reborn babies, i have been making these babies for a few years now, and i am still learning something new all the time


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Love reborn dolls! I canroot the hair and make the bodies, but I have never had the nerve to paint one. I have rooted eyelashes though.


----------



## squidgy69 (Feb 5, 2013)

cainchar said:


> Well my dear- perhaps we can start a "newbies to reborning" group! I have a large collection of dolls I want to practice on, before I invest in nice sculpts. I also have a ton of baby clothes. Have watched a number of youtube video's, as well as Bountiful Babies video tutorials. I think I'm ready to start, but don't have the paints yet. Looking to hear others recommendations for paint sources.Thinking I definitely want to use Genesis paints. What do you have?


hiya, paints are like the doll kits you have to try them out and see what works for you, i have tried nearly all of them from air dry to acrylics but i love genesis heat set, they are pretty expensive to begin with but a little goes a long way, if you are on Facebook there are plenty of groups that offer tips and tutorials, and YouTube is how i got started, eBay is great if you have the time to shop around, if not then the web can give you a mind-field of info about where to get supplies from, etsy is also another good place just not so big as ebay at the moment, bountiful babies is a great place to get a lot of stuff from and also tinkerbell creations do a lot of things, reborning is an art form, very therapeutic and can be very rewarding but can also be very time consuming but i love it

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

quiltqueen said:


> What are reborn dolls? I've never heard of them, but am intrigued.


You have been on KP a year now I am sure you have seen them in lots of avatars.... they look like real baby's 

Thanks for sharing all your beautiful pictures of your baby's.. my Niece is doing these... I have a store bought one... I think these are so amazing


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

I have been wanting to do them also but I never knew where to start. Now I do! Thank you!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Well- let's see- answers to 'What are reborns?'- check
- where to source supplies?- Check (I knew about Ebay and Bountiful- not the others, Will be looking into them. WOndering if anyone knows which are most economical?
I bought a lot of Berenguer dolls to practice on at thrift stores etc. But what do most of you use to remove the factory paint and shading?

I am particularly impressed with LBush- knowing the art of rooting hair is a big head start for you! What are you using for hair? I am tempted to use my dogs fur as she has beautiful wisps that would look so natural as baby hair (she also can offer almost platinum and a pretty butterscotch!) May try that first. I've noticed that a lot of people try to root, but stick the needle straight in and out. Hair doesn't grow that way, so they end up with hair that sort of sticks up before laying down. Not natural looking. Can you comment on if it's possible to insert the needles on slants? Yours doesn't seem to stick up. 

I'm wanting to do nearly bald newborns, so may use both painted on/penciled and rooted. I love bald babies!

Anyone know of the best sources for materials in Canada?

Squigy69- why do you need a separate oven? Can't a home oven be used? Thanks for that tip- and info to follow I hope. That is just the sort of knowledge I hope to glean on here! Your babies are beautiful!

I'm so pleased others are interested in starting as well. Would love for us to help each other out with our "experiences" (good and bad) as we go. If you'd like to be on a group email list- PM me with your email addie. Please do not put it on a public forum.

Hoping to hear from you soon! NO promises about how often I'll post emails to the group, but I will promise to do it as often as I can! And of course, when there is something to share. I'm on break this week- but I'm a very busy gal during the school year.

Send on the tips folks! We can all learn from each other!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

I, too, do reborns as a hobby. I started many many years ago with cloth dolls, then got into porcelain dolls, then I saw reborns. I have many reborn kits and have made several. I have bought kits from all different dealers, gotten videos of how to make them, bought convection oven (which I have yet to try), have used air dry paints, Genesis and several others. Just love making these babies. I have been collecting dolls for 40 years and now going to sell much of my collection - running out of space. For the lady who asked about a Canadian dealer, I would suggest MacPhearsons, they have a great selection and are very well priced. I must say that I am still learning while having a great time doing so.


----------



## squidgy69 (Feb 5, 2013)

cainchar said:


> Well- let's see- answers to 'What are reborns?'- check
> - where to source supplies?- Check (I knew about Ebay and Bountiful- not the others, Will be looking into them. WOndering if anyone knows which are most economical?
> I bought a lot of Berenguer dolls to practice on at thrift stores etc. But what do most of you use to remove the factory paint and shading?
> 
> ...


1) i use acetone to remove factory paint (nail varnish remover), but the blank kits dont come with paint on them, 
2) wash in warm soapy water and leave to dry for at least 24 hrs so the water can drain out of the limbs
3) good quality mohair or human hair is a must i know that i have paid $70 for an ounce of mohair but that has done 5 dolls, good quality rooting needles and a tool (i use a rooting mushroom and 42 one barb needle) and to only root 1 hair at a time, and practice, i have done a few heads and i am getting better but i dont think i can call mine micro-rooted as i still get 1-2 hairs per follicle (i think you have singing falls over in usa she does good mohair or i use delta dawn), you can get videos on youtube, as yes you have got to angle the needle as you root as far down against the vinyl as possible
4) if you are using genesis heat set paints they have to be baked and whilst baking the paints and kits tend to give of odours, which if they get onto food over a period of time can cause illness, so it is recommended that you use a separate oven, in a well ventilated area (this hasnt been scientifically proved but i dont want to take the risk as the smell can be quite powerful)
5) as for the best sources in canada i would look on facebook and ebay to get started and try to join doll groups (IRDA, doll spot, tinkerbell creations forum,reborners anonymous) there are lots out there you just need to google reborn forums

look forward to helping out where possible, i will scour the internet and facebook to see what i can come up with and post when i do

and thank you for those kind words, i just wish they would sell as well as they look

:thumbdown:


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

I am a reborn artist here is my latest baby that is getting packed up to go to her forever home at the moment.


I will send you a pm with details on a forum you can join for all the help and tips you will need.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Needlesgalore said:


> I, too, do reborns as a hobby. I started many many years ago with cloth dolls, then got into porcelain dolls, then I saw reborns. I have many reborn kits and have made several. I have bought kits from all different dealers, gotten videos of how to make them, bought convection oven (which I have yet to try), have used air dry paints, Genesis and several others. Just love making these babies. I have been collecting dolls for 40 years and now going to sell much of my collection - running out of space. For the lady who asked about a Canadian dealer, I would suggest MacPhearsons, they have a great selection and are very well priced. I must say that I am still learning while having a great time doing so.


Would you have an email address for MacPhersons? Other contact info? Please share what you are selling! Are you Canadian then (I know you choose not to say where you live- and I respect that. So don't answer if you'd rather not.)


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Needlesgalore said:


> I, too, do reborns as a hobby. I started many many years ago with cloth dolls, then got into porcelain dolls, then I saw reborns. I have many reborn kits and have made several. I have bought kits from all different dealers, gotten videos of how to make them, bought convection oven (which I have yet to try), have used air dry paints, Genesis and several others. Just love making these babies. I have been collecting dolls for 40 years and now going to sell much of my collection - running out of space. For the lady who asked about a Canadian dealer, I would suggest MacPhearsons, they have a great selection and are very well priced. I must say that I am still learning while having a great time doing so.


What sort of convection oven did you buy? Where? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> Love reborn dolls! I canroot the hair and make the bodies, but I have never had the nerve to paint one. I have rooted eyelashes though.


You should look at painting since you are doing hair and bodies those are what most reborn artists do not like doing. I love rooting the hair my favorite part of the process. PM if you would like more details.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

I bought my first reborn doll, and decided I can do better, she was my right hand man while I worked on my dolls and learned from videos. I have been doing reborns for 14 yrs now, I feel I have improved so much, yet you can still always learn more. Most of myy dolls go to auctions for good causes for people and families in need. Right now I have gifted a reborn doll to a young mother to assist in adoption overseas expenses. janie48


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I love your idea of doing good with your dolls! I was wondering just what I would do with them, after I finished them. This is perfect! Thank you so much for the idea. Another of those "now why didn't I think of that" moments!
Bless you- hoping to hear your tips for the newbies just starting out!



janie48 said:


> I bought my first reborn doll, and decided I can do better, she was my right hand man while I worked on my dolls and learned from videos. I have been doing reborns for 14 yrs now, I feel I have improved so much, yet you can still always learn more. Most of myy dolls go to auctions for good causes for people and families in need. Right now I have gifted a reborn doll to a young mother to assist in adoption overseas expenses. janie48


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Love seeing all the pics of the reborn babies, they are amazing.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

cainchar said:


> Well my dear- perhaps we can start a "newbies to reborning" group! I have a large collection of dolls I want to practice on, before I invest in nice sculpts. I also have a ton of baby clothes. Have watched a number of youtube video's, as well as Bountiful Babies video tutorials. I think I'm ready to start, but don't have the paints yet. Looking to hear others recommendations for paint sources.Thinking I definitely want to use Genesis paints. What do you have?


If you start a Newbies to Reborning group please let me know. I have always wanted to do these!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

PM me your email address please. I'll see how many are interested. No PM's yet. May be just you and I being newbies together- but I've heard from some lovely people offering help!



Kajacee said:


> If you start a Newbies to Reborning group please let me know. I have always wanted to do these!


----------



## Bearlover (Apr 21, 2013)

I've tried making a couple of reborns a few years ago, but then heard about the odours from Genesis paints (I'd used my ordinary oven!! :shock: ) and so bought some air-dry paints but so far have not used them. There are various instructions on the internet as well as suppliers, ebay too of course. Time is always the main issue as it does take a long time, especially the rooting but I would be interested in hearing about a group, if it should take off- have plenty of dolls :thumbup:


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

So far I've heard from a small number of people who want to be part of a group. It will be very casual and informal as I claim no techy skills! Just a way that we can bounce ideas/thoughts/experiences off each other. I'm interested in hearing more about the Genesis paint issues as I thought that was the way I wanted to go- but I only have 1 oven! Your the second to suggest you can't use the same oven you bake in. Is it just because of the smell? Does it stay in the oven? what are people doing as alternatives?



Bearlover said:


> I've tried making a couple of reborns a few years ago, but then heard about the odours from Genesis paints (I'd used my ordinary oven!! :shock: ) and so bought some air-dry paints but so far have not used them. There are various instructions on the internet as well as suppliers, ebay too of course. Time is always the main issue as it does take a long time, especially the rooting but I would be interested in hearing about a group, if it should take off- have plenty of dolls :thumbup:


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Okay people- shall we continue to communicate via this page? Start using email? I like that when we use this- everyone sees the responses- however, not sure that it is okay to use KP for this purpose. Thoughts anyone? How about a group name. I'm at a loss, perhaps not necessary at this point, Something may come up later?


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

cainchar said:


> Would you have an email address for MacPhersons? Other contact info? Please share what you are selling! Are you Canadian then (I know you choose not to say where you live- and I respect that. So don't answer if you'd rather not.)


For MacPhersons you just type in MacPhersons Reborns and the site will come up. I am a hobbiest and don't sell anything. I have given Dolls to my son's church for raffle at their bazaars and also given some away. I have ordered from all the sites that I listed. I am from New York.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

cainchar said:


> What sort of convection oven did you buy? Where? Thanks for your help!


I bought a Hamilton Beach Countertop oven big enough to hold an average size kit. I bought it in KMart on sale for $60.00.


----------



## squidgy69 (Feb 5, 2013)

cainchar said:


> So far I've heard from a small number of people who want to be part of a group. It will be very casual and informal as I claim no techy skills! Just a way that we can bounce ideas/thoughts/experiences off each other. I'm interested in hearing more about the Genesis paint issues as I thought that was the way I wanted to go- but I only have 1 oven! Your the second to suggest you can't use the same oven you bake in. Is it just because of the smell? Does it stay in the oven? what are people doing as alternatives?


it is not only the smell that is the problem, genesis paints have to be thinned with thinners, which is basically turps and that gives of odours and these can linger in the oven and get into the food, here in the UK i use a halogen oven and even then i get a smell and it lasts for ages, so yes i would get a separate oven


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Needlesgalore said:


> I bought a Hamilton Beach Countertop oven big enough to hold an average size kit. I bought it in KMart on sale for $60.00.


Thanks for the info. I am going to check it out.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Interesting. Seems as though Genesis isn't perhaps all that I thought it would be. HAs anyone tried the airdry paints? While Genesis is permanent- are the airdry types? Seems to me that the Genesis actually becomes part of the vinyl, do the airdry paints just sit on top of the vinyl? Not sure I'm asking that well. What I mean is- could they chip later? Be removed with chemicals... . Thinking to upside of airdry would be that you would actually see what you are getting as it is applied. It appears that you don't really know until you bake with Genesis. That's just the impression I've gotten from video's- could be entirely wrong! Share what you know!



Kajacee said:


> Thanks for the info. I am going to check it out.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I've looked- but can't find one here in Canada. Do you mean the round convection type? I'm guessing that a large toaster/convection oven wouldn't do. Am I right on that?

I'm quite intrigued and want to learn more about airdry paints. They could well be the answer. Will hope to learn more soon. Anyone searching- please share the links for the info.. I have seen "Sonjja" (sp?) acrylic paints on some sale sites- wondering if they can be used. As they are available locally (art supply stores and craft stores like Michael's) it would be a real advantage.



Kajacee said:


> Thanks for the info. I am going to check it out.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Please share more about the air dry paints. I am concerned about the off-gassing of Genesis paints (as I'm learning it is quite a problem.) I have asthma and am sensitive to smoke/scents etc.. I also like to use as "environmentally friendly" products as I can, when I can. What brands do you use? Are they permanent, or do they need to be sealed (and if so- with what?) Looking for your advice, and anyone else too!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Your babies are beautiful! Please share all you are comfortable with. I'm quite concerned about air dry or baked paints at the moment. Would love to hear your experiences.



squidgy69 said:


> hiya reborn babies are blank kits that you buy and then paint them, give them hair and make them as lifelike as possible, very expensive to get into initially, all depending on what you go for but initial outlay can range from $150-300, you can get starter kits from people on ebay, type in reborn starter kits, if you use heat set paints then you need a separate oven to bake the babies in and a baby can take up to 6 weeks to make, if you go onto ebay and type in reborn you will see a vast range of items to do with reborn babies, i have been making these babies for a few years now, and i am still learning something new all the time


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

You're way ahead of me! Think I want to paint first, maybe try painting the hair first ( I love almost bald babies- and I find most of the hair on reborns looks fuzzy.) Thinking of a few fibers I might try on a few of the old dolls I have here to practice on though. Where did you get your body patterns, if you care to share?



LBush1144 said:


> Love reborn dolls! I canroot the hair and make the bodies, but I have never had the nerve to paint one. I have rooted eyelashes though.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

This was meant for Patrine- not sure why it doesn't say so!

How beautiful. You certainly do a lovely whorl at the crown! You must be using real hair are you? your source? I have to get to the forum and study it! Was quite confused when last I looked at it. I'll get it eventually.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Please share some pic's with us! And certainly share your wisdom!



janie48 said:


> I bought my first reborn doll, and decided I can do better, she was my right hand man while I worked on my dolls and learned from videos. I have been doing reborns for 14 yrs now, I feel I have improved so much, yet you can still always learn more. Most of myy dolls go to auctions for good causes for people and families in need. Right now I have gifted a reborn doll to a young mother to assist in adoption overseas expenses. janie48


----------



## Landownunder (Mar 22, 2014)

Absolutely stunning doll!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I think I've responded to everyone, in one way or another- if I haven't (personally) it's because I thought your questions etc were addressed by someone else. Please excuse me if I've missed anyone and give me a nudge! Since we have several folks who clearly have wonderful experience, we'll look forward to hearing more from them! But everyone can and should feel free to chat. Ask questions etc.! That's how we learn from each other. And by all means- share what you've learned NOT to do as well!


----------



## squidgy69 (Feb 5, 2013)

cainchar said:


> I think I've responded to everyone, in one way or another- if I haven't (personally) it's because I thought your questions etc were addressed by someone else. Please excuse me if I've missed anyone and give me a nudge! Since we have several folks who clearly have wonderful experience, we'll look forward to hearing more from them! But everyone can and should feel free to chat. Ask questions etc.! That's how we learn from each other. And by all means- share what you've learned NOT to do as well!


hiya

i have tried air-dry paints and while a lot of people find them good i do find genesis to be the best, air-dry don't come of, you have to prime the vinyl first, and the paint does dry quickly, and then it can take 2 weeks for the kit to cure completely, hopefully this link will work and you can see what i mean

http://www.lilliantrigg.com/newborning/airpaint_tut.htm

also reading this article may help

http://hunnybunsrebornsupply.com/_heated_vinyl_toxicity_article_by_s__sullivan_

this website covers all the aspects

http://theynevergrowupnursery.blogspot.co.uk/

hopefully there will be some info that is of use to you, any other help or hints please let me know and i will try to help

:thumbup:


----------



## squidgy69 (Feb 5, 2013)

cainchar said:


> Please share more about the air dry paints. I am concerned about the off-gassing of Genesis paints (as I'm learning it is quite a problem.) I have asthma and am sensitive to smoke/scents etc.. I also like to use as "environmentally friendly" products as I can, when I can. What brands do you use? Are they permanent, or do they need to be sealed (and if so- with what?) Looking for your advice, and anyone else too!


i to have asthma and am allergic to numerous perfumes, air fresheners deodorants etc, and as long as you have the oven in a well ventilated place, i have a baby making/craft room and my halogen oven is by the window and that is open all the time (cant stand being to warm lol) and i find that yes i can detect an odour but it is not overpowering at has never affected my asthma

as for the paint coming of i have never had a doll that the paint has come of whether using air-dry or heat set (unless i have made a mistake and then i have taken it off)

and you have to use a primer (sealer) before you apply the paints and then a matte varnish (either genesis or any other) after you have painted the doll and then leave for about 1 week before rooting

when i used to paint with air-dry paints i used to test the back of the neck after 3 days (just by getting a damp sponge) and gently brushing the neck if you can see some paint on the sponge then it hasnt cured properly and you need to leave it longer, the longer you leave it the better it will cure, but after it has cured (soaked into the vinyl) it wont come of unless you use acetone and then you will also have a job to get it of (speaking from experience lol)

both sets of paint soak into the vinyl its just that the heat set paints do it quicker as they need to be heated, so where as a baby painted with air-dry paints after the curing period will be ready to root in about 7-10 days the heat set baby will be ready as soon as the final layer has been baked and it is cool enough to root (if that makes sense lol) which can be 3-4 days,

any other info please dont hesitate to ask, i have attached photos of my baby making work station and the oven i use, sorry for the mess but it is an organised mess lol

;-) ;-)


----------



## Bearlover (Apr 21, 2013)

Those are great website links squidgy69, thank you. I've seen the Lilian Trigg site before, very helpful and her prices are quite reasonable too, for us in the UK and possibly further afield although postage costs here are due to go up yet again next week! :thumbdown: Think I will have to get my paints out again and give it another go after all this chat :lol: Very interesting and reassuring to know that you've suffered no ill effects from the odours of baking your 'Genesis babies' :thumbup:


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Good information indeed! Halogen oven- something new to be on the lookout for as I've not seen them here (doesn't mean they aren't.) I will be pressed now to decide which paints to go with. Read a few things on Genesis paint on the MacPherson's site last night. Didn't sound terribly scary- but I do think I'd want to bake in a separate oven regardless (so I could close the room off and open the window wide if need be. Like you- my asthma is triggered by perfumes etc.. Some things that bother others (like the laminator at school) don't attack me at all- perhaps this would be the same. Thanks for the advice- keep it coming!



squidgy69 said:


> i to have asthma and am allergic to numerous perfumes, air fresheners deodorants etc, and as long as you have the oven in a well ventilated place, i have a baby making/craft room and my halogen oven is by the window and that is open all the time (cant stand being to warm lol) and i find that yes i can detect an odour but it is not overpowering at has never affected my asthma
> 
> as for the paint coming of i have never had a doll that the paint has come of whether using air-dry or heat set (unless i have made a mistake and then i have taken it off)
> 
> ...


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Super- lots to investigate everyone! Thanks squidgy69!



squidgy69 said:


> hiya
> 
> i have tried air-dry paints and while a lot of people find them good i do find genesis to be the best, air-dry don't come of, you have to prime the vinyl first, and the paint does dry quickly, and then it can take 2 weeks for the kit to cure completely, hopefully this link will work and you can see what i mean
> 
> ...


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh do get your paints out- and share the process with us please! Can't wait to see your new baby!



Bearlover said:


> Those are great website links squidgy69, thank you. I've seen the Lilian Trigg site before, very helpful and her prices are quite reasonable too, for us in the UK and possibly further afield although postage costs here are due to go up yet again next week! :thumbdown: Think I will have to get my paints out again and give it another go after all this chat :lol: Very interesting and reassuring to know that you've suffered no ill effects from the odours of baking your 'Genesis babies' :thumbup:


----------



## Bearlover (Apr 21, 2013)

This is my first baby (girl) painted with inks....
and the second (boy) with Genesis...
don't know why they're the wrong way round :?:


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I can only hope to do half as well on my first and seconds! Wow! Guessing you also knit the outfits? Adorable! Thanks for sharing!



Bearlover said:


> This is my first baby (girl) painted with inks....
> and the second (boy) with Genesis...
> don't know why they're the wrong way round :?:


----------



## Bearlover (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you for your kind comments, yes I knit the outfits, have several more, but need to do the dolls to put them on :lol: Think the next one will be using air-dry paints. I have to try that method too. These 2 were just ordinary play dolls by the way, not special kits so much harder to root, although I enjoyed doing that.


----------



## squidgy69 (Feb 5, 2013)

Bearlover said:


> Thank you for your kind comments, yes I knit the outfits, have several more, but need to do the dolls to put them on :lol: Think the next one will be using air-dry paints. I have to try that method too. These 2 were just ordinary play dolls by the way, not special kits so much harder to root, although I enjoyed doing that.


do you use anything to warm up the heads for rooting? if not just get and old sock (odd 1 etc) and half fill it with rice (not cooked) then tie it off and you can heat in the microwave for 30 seconds to a minute (all depending how powerful microwave is) and place inside the head this heats up the vinyl and makes the rooting process much easier, or you can use those heat pads you heat in the microwave (just make sure they arnt scented) to do the same trick, but kits nowadays dont need heating they are really soft

hope this helps xx


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

squidgy69 said:


> hiya reborn babies are blank kits that you buy and then paint them, give them hair and make them as lifelike as possible, very expensive to get into initially, all depending on what you go for but initial outlay can range from $150-300, you can get starter kits from people on ebay, type in reborn starter kits, if you use heat set paints then you need a separate oven to bake the babies in and a baby can take up to 6 weeks to make, if you go onto ebay and type in reborn you will see a vast range of items to do with reborn babies, i have been making these babies for a few years now, and i am still learning something new all the time


Love the little boy,the hand are so good,


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

I have used air dry paints and they do up quite nice and are permanent. There are Doll Dreams Air Dry that can be gotten on The Doll Dreams Website, there are Luminaire Air Dry that can be gotten on the Luminaire site. You have to just try around to find what you like best, I am no expert by no means but have tried several.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Bearlover said:


> This is my first baby (girl) painted with inks....
> and the second (boy) with Genesis...
> don't know why they're the wrong way round :?:


Beautiful job of rooting.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

These are exactly the sort of comments we will all benefit from sharing! Nice tip!



squidgy69 said:
 

> do you use anything to warm up the heads for rooting? if not just get and old sock (odd 1 etc) and half fill it with rice (not cooked) then tie it off and you can heat in the microwave for 30 seconds to a minute (all depending how powerful microwave is) and place inside the head this heats up the vinyl and makes the rooting process much easier, or you can use those heat pads you heat in the microwave (just make sure they arnt scented) to do the same trick, but kits nowadays dont need heating they are really soft
> 
> hope this helps xx


----------

